# صناعة لاصق السيكوتين قدرة عالية جدا علي اللصق وسرعة في الجفاف



## chem1982 (13 أبريل 2012)

اقدم لكم مشروع تجاري رائع جدا وسهل ومربح اشاء اللة
يمتاز السيكوتين بقدرة كبيرة علي اللصق وسرعة في الجفاف كما يمكن تعبئة في انابيب كالمستخدة في معاجين الاسنان وتسويقة 
النسب
غراء من نوع جيد 50جرام
ماء 60 جرام
نترات الصوديم 7 جرام
فينول 1.5جرام
طريقة التحضير
يوضع الغراء والماء في اناء علي حمام مائي مع التقليب حتي يذوب الغراء ثم يضاف ملح نترات الصوديم بعد ان يذوب في 20 جرام ماء
وقلب جيدا ثم يضاف الفينول بعد ان يذوب في قليل من الماء الساخن ثم يرفع الاناء من علي الحمام المائي ويترك ليبرد قليلا
ثم يحضر السيكوتين ويعبا من اسفل الانبوب ويلاحظ ان لاتكون الانوبة مملوئة تماما بل مايقرب من اربع اخماس الانبوبة فقط حتي تقفل يثني الجزء الباقي مرتين وذللك بجعل الفتحة الدائرية كخط مستقيم ثم يثني الجزء الباقي مرتين ويضغط علية بقطعة من الخشب فيصبح مثل معجون الاسنان
 لا تنسونا من الدعاء

 واللة ولي التوفيق


----------



## مازن81 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي ممكن اذا كانت لديك درايه في تصنيع الغراء ولك كل الشكر


----------



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

هلا بيك اخي حدد اي غراء تريد صناعتة واوافيك بطريقة صناعتة


----------



## فيصل العتيبي 511 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله اخي خيرا 

ولاكني لم استطع الحصول على ملح نترات الصوديم فهلا اخبرتني اين يمكنني الحصول عليه


----------



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

اخي المادة في الاسواق في محلات بيع المواد الكيميائة وان لم توجد متوفرة في محلات الاسمدة الزراعية


----------



## مصطفي منصور (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أخى على هذه المعلومات ولكن أى نوع من الغراء تقصد وهل تحتاج لمانع عفونه أم تكفى نترات الصوديوم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الغالى chem ممكن حضرتك تخصص الصفحة دى لانواع الغراء المختلفة ونكون شاكرين لك علمك وعملك لكن كنت احب اعرف منك اى نوع غراء تقصد فى تركيبة السيكوتين وفيم يستخدم هذا اللاصق اقصد طبعا المواد التى يستخدم للصقها دعاؤنا لك وللجميع
اما بالنسبة للانابيب فنحن بصدد انتاجها لاحتياجنا لها وممكن انتاجها بكميات قليله حيث ان اقل كمية للشراء 35 الف انبوبة كحد ادنى من انابيب الويب 5 طبقات بهم طبقة الومنيوم او ppa شفافه حيث انها ستكون دافع ان شاء الله لتحمس الشباب على تطوير عبواتهم على الاقل بدلا من احتكار كبار رجال الاعمال لهذه العبوات نظرا لكمياتها العالية عند الشراء


----------



## مصطفي منصور (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ممتاز والله بشمهندس عبدالقادر وإن شاء الله عند بدء إنتاجك نكون أول عملائك بالتوفيق


----------

